# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Antiguos proyectos de nuevos embalses en el Alto Tajo.

## NoRegistrado

Leyendo el documento que abajo cito, he visto como en el año 1979 se hablaba de los embalses proyectados en el Tajo por encima de Entrepeñas.
Menos mal que esa barbaridad no se ha llegado a llevar adelante.
La lista es la siguiente:




> La potencia energética de estos embalses se estima como sigue:
> Central de Entrepenas ... 36.860 KW.
> Central de Buendfa .. . .. .. 53.290 KW.
> Central de Bolarque .. .. .. 28.000 KW.
> Central de Zorita .......... 10.560 KW.
> Central de Almoguera ... 10.500 KW.
> TOTAL ..... . .. . 139.270 KW.
> Aguas arriba de estos embalses figuran «en proyecto» los de *Valdepedro*
> [7.800 KW.). *Carabatos* [7.800 KW.). Rodera [20.000 KW.). *Yagüenza*
> ...


http://www.diputoledo.es/global/area...s/1979_106.pdf

Sería de agradecer si alguien que tenga acceso a información sobre el tema pueda añadir más datos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

